# Sparks in microwave?!



## BigAL (Feb 11, 2011)

I sliced up 2 roma tomatoes, put them on a plastic plate, put alittle k.salt, fresh grnd pepper, and a good dose of Tony Chachere's creole seasoning(original).  Put the plate in the microwave and I saw sparks, small, but about 4-6 of them.  

Tony C's ingred: Salt, red pepper and other spices, garlic, silicon dioxide(to prevent caking).  

What is Silicon Dioxide? | eHow.com

I'm not worried, just interested in know'n what caused the sparks.

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Linda123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does the plate have any metalic decorations?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 11, 2011)

No, it's just a cheap plastic plate that I've used in the microwave plenty of times.  

It was also spark'n on the top of the tomatoes.

The pepper grinder is all plastic, one of those one use deals that you can't refill, made by McCormick(sp?).

K.salt was poured out of the box into an old McCormic spice container of some kind, all plastic.

Tony C's is all plastic.

Cut tomatoes w/a good knife that I didn't sharpen or hone(sp?), serrated blade.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmm.  Interesting.  However, I'm more curious about the spice mix's having sand in it.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Hmmm.  Interesting.  However, I'm more curious about the spice mix's having sand in it.


A lot of boxed products have sand in them, including most if not all boxed salts.  

It is possible that the spice mix has sand with a slightly metallic composition.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 11, 2011)

I never thought of the salt.  I thought it would be some "...and spices" type of deal.

Chances are your right.  Something in the salt.  

Well, what ever it was....the tomatoes sure tasted good.


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure it has to do with that sand as well. I have read in many places about such things taking place and that is usually what it comes down to.
The plastic, even if cheap plastic could still also have metal components in it and it just so happens that they lined up just right to make sparks. I have had that happen with a paper bag before. Tossed it in the microwave once, nothing, did it again later, it sparked something fierce.

However, the small amount caused when this happens, is really nothing to worry about


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good tomatoes and a free light show.  What more could you ask for?


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Feb 11, 2011)

ive never put fresh slices tomatos in the microwave...to be honest, i dont think i'd want to....you just wanted them warm, or were trying to cook them?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> Good tomatoes and a free light show.  What more could you ask for?




I have a list.  How much time you got??


----------



## jennyema (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> A lot of boxed products have sand in them, including most if not all boxed salts.
> 
> .


 

Not all salt has a flow agent added.  Mine sure doesn't.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 11, 2011)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> ive never put fresh slices tomatos in the microwave...to be honest, i dont think i'd want to....you just wanted them warm, or were trying to cook them?


 
Had them in the fridge and just wanted them about room temp.  They were in the microwave about 10 sec.  I don't care for cold tomatoes, if I have a choice anyway.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Feb 11, 2011)

ok, that makes more sense....they taste better at room temp....but the thought of heating them up, and possibly making them mushy, just seemed like it would ruin a perfectly good tomato


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Had them in the fridge and just wanted them about room temp.  They were in the microwave about 10 sec.  I don't care for cold tomatoes, if I have a choice anyway.




Just a suggestion.  Store your tomatoes at room temperature.  Temperatures below 55º F destroy some of the flavor components of a tomato.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Just a suggestion. Store your tomatoes at room temperature. Temperatures below 55º F destroy some of the flavor components of a tomato.


 
Thanks Andy.  I just figured they would last longer in the fridge.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Thanks Andy.  I just figured they would last longer in the fridge.


They do last longer, but they also lose some of that great flavor. And once it is gone it does not come back.


----------



## garlicjosh (Feb 11, 2011)

GB said:


> They do last longer, but they also lose some of that great flavor. And once it is gone it does not come back.




doesn't the cold make the cell walls breakdown faster though?
I don't have my "On Food And Cooking" next to me..but im pretty sure that is the case with them, they lose a great deal of flavor as well though I do know that for a fact.


----------

